# Dera Sacha Sauda Sirsa Da Sach



## harmanpreet singh (Mar 7, 2010)

* Beantsingh100
February 06, 2010*


*Dera sacha sauda sirsa da sach by Beant Singh ex-treasurer of dera on uk radio Gurmit Ram Rahim must have to need leave making fool to the innocent people.  
Dera sacha sauda sirsa da sach by Beant Singh ex-treasurer of dera on uk radio Gurmit Ram Rahim must have to need leave making fool to the innocent people. *


YouTube- 2/5 Dera sacha sauda sirsa da sach by Beant Singh ex-treasurer of dera on UK radio interview



Satnam wahe guru ji


----------

